# need new esc



## drumsterpet (Jun 15, 2013)

so i just burned out my vxl-3s and i am looking for a different and better esc so i was wonder what would be the best esc for power and speed. thanks


----------



## jgullo53 (Jun 26, 2008)

sorry to hear you smoked the ESC, but stock stuff generally isnt the best . i would say check out a Mamba setup...

http://www.castlecreations.com/products/products_drive.html

check out some of these, if mostly for bashing i would look for one of the waterproof ones, they will be your best bet!!!


----------



## snwchris (Dec 1, 2009)

In all honesty it's hard to beat the Hobbywing ESC's. Depending on your rig, they have lots of options and typically about $110 and under for new.

It is difficult to recommend any ESC when we dont know what class or motor its running.

As for Castle stuff, I haven't ran anything of theirs since they first released the 3800 4pole. I had too many issues with the MMP ESCs


----------



## drumsterpet (Jun 15, 2013)

would it work to replace my esc and keep my stock velinion 3000kv or get a combo?
this would be for my traxxas stampede 4x4 1/10 and would be mainly for bashing and would have to be waterproof.


----------



## drumsterpet (Jun 15, 2013)

would the hobbyking esc be waterproof?


----------



## snwchris (Dec 1, 2009)

Unfortunately there's not many aftermarket ones that are waterproof.

I think hobbywing might have one, or it might be water resistant, not 100% sure.


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

Dynamite Fuze 130A sensorless ESC is supposed to be waterproof.


----------



## TechX (Jan 18, 2013)

You could always try and send it to Traxxas for warranty. Viper have some decent ESC's. Check them out.


----------

